# Scorpions in Croatia



## alex (May 30, 2004)

I'm going to Croatia soon and looking for scorpions.
Do you know what species there are and where to look?


----------



## Kaos (May 30, 2004)

Hi. You can find the followin species there: Euscorpius carpathicus,Euscorpius germanus, Euscorpius italicus,Euscorpius mingrelicus and Euscorpius tergestinus. As for where to look try turning stones in the daytime. And if you can get a blacklight, i would try that at night.


----------



## alex (May 30, 2004)

Thanks. 
Do you know any place that sells blacklights in Scandinavia.


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 30, 2004)

Whatever you do, watch out for land-mines!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex (May 30, 2004)

I have heard about them. But are they spread all over Croatia?
I'm going to live at the coast of western Croatia.


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 30, 2004)

I'm not sure of exact regions, just use some caution, some of these areas are flagged off.


----------



## Nikos (May 31, 2004)

c'mon guys...I think you're watching too much TV...

Alex I think you can also find mesobuthus gibossus in the drier places.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 1, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Do you know any place that sells blacklights in Scandinavia.


I'm not sure if anyone sells portable blacklights, but try checking around a bit on the web, they are'nt only used for collecting scorps, so most likely someone has them.


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jun 1, 2004)

After a quick search through a lab and through the "Catalog of the Scorpions of the World", the species list of Croatia is the five listed by Kaos as being 100% positive. I'd have to search the entire catalog to find all the possible species, but M. gibbosus is not listed as being there, though it's possible, I'm sure. If you do find any other species there, anywhere, and with proper ID, I'd like to know so I can make a note of it to keep in my Catalog. 

adios,
edw.


----------



## ArNT1 (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck, Alex. Hope you find some! Remember to post pictures of your findings


----------



## Nikos (Jun 1, 2004)

XOskeletonRED said:
			
		

> After a quick search through a lab and through the "Catalog of the Scorpions of the World", the species list of Croatia is the five listed by Kaos as being 100% positive. I'd have to search the entire catalog to find all the possible species, but M. gibbosus is not listed as being there, though it's possible, I'm sure. If you do find any other species there, anywhere, and with proper ID, I'd like to know so I can make a note of it to keep in my Catalog.
> 
> adios,
> edw.


 For sake of good order my guess about m.gibbosus is based on pure common sence, since this specie can be found in the drier parts of Greece and Albania it probably must be found in Croatia too.
However I'm not beting anything on this one


----------



## alex (Jun 1, 2004)

How shall I package them for safe transport?
Is it difficult to find them, how many hours is needed?
You will get pics, if I find any scorpion...


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 1, 2004)

I cant offer a whole lot of help, but I can wish you goodluck. Wear some gloves while your flipping over those rocks, and dont forget to put them back when you're done. Have fun and I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 2, 2004)

1.film boxes with a piece of paper inside.
2. depends on how lucky you are


----------



## alex (Jun 2, 2004)

The travel back from Croatia will take a week.
Isn't it better that I use a deli cup or anything bigger?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 2, 2004)

I meant to use a film box for transportation only. A deli cup is fine. Euscorpions are small sized so nothing bigger needed.


----------



## alex (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, I got that.
This is maybe good for housing?


----------



## Nikos (Jun 2, 2004)

excellent


----------



## 423 (Jun 4, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Do you know any place that sells blacklights in Scandinavia.


Kontakta den här snubben:

Christer Östlund
Drivdon AB
tel: 065-31 68 85
mob: 0703-53 40 09

Säg att du e intresserad av en ficklampa som heter: UVisable UVA 135
Den e grym.

Tack å hej

Jim från Götet


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 4, 2004)

thats a good container,  but if i were you, remove the substrate and put kitchen towl/paper in it,  when i was wild collecting euscorpius they were all over the place, because of the sand,  so i had to wedge leaves in the boxes to stop them flying around


----------



## alex (Jun 4, 2004)

Jim,
Tack då vet jag!
Jag kollade på deras hemsida, men hittade inga UV-lampor.

George,
How much paper?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 4, 2004)

just  a little, gah,  just make it so that the paper doesnt move around much


----------



## 423 (Jun 7, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Jim,
> Tack då vet jag!
> Jag kollade på deras hemsida, men hittade inga UV-lampor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 7, 2004)

Come on guys,

At least put the english translations down for us non-Swedish speaking people. If its stuff meant to be private then keep it to PM's.

Thanks,

John
];')


----------



## alex (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry. We were just talking about a blacklight.


----------

